# Ultra gem from HF



## RobertT (Oct 14, 2010)

Never tried those but these sawhorse from Menards are on sale all the time. Add a 2 by to the top and you cant beat em. http://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/power-tools/work-support/folding-steel-sawhorse/p-1460944-c-10164.htm


----------



## foneman (Mar 11, 2007)

Do your sawhorses have an item number on them?

OH, and I DO use the HF trailer hitch without any problems whatsoever and that is pulling a fully loaded U-haul tandem axle trailer multiple times.

Thanks,
john


----------



## Bigjoemann (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.harborfreight.com/foldable-adjustable-sawhorse-69059.html

There's the link.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Looked it up. Thanks.
90 day warranty. LOL


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice. Thanks.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Not a bad looking kit. I'd be tempted to attach a 2×4 to the top of the horse. I'd hate for a tool/blade to come into contact with the metal top.


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

I got the ones that Menard sells. Not saying they are better, but with a 2×4 on top they work too. Also they sort of nest together,even with the 2×4. I have had them for over 10 years, and they look brand new - no rust on 'em either. And for the price they are a great value.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I guess I should return that parachute I bought there yesterday..


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Brad, has it let you down?*


----------



## mgbbob (Mar 15, 2011)

I have used mine on numerous projects and the HFs work great….......and yes they have survived an encounter with my circular saw. My bad. I plan on adding some 2×4s. I love the adjustable height and have even used the units as outfeed tables for my table saw with sheet of plywood on top.

Bob


----------

